# Side stitch!



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

_Side-Stiches?_ Never heard of this. Do you mean that the sides of your ribs hurt?


----------



## ilikehorses2 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Side stitch* (also called a *side ache*, a *side cramp,* a *side crampie,* a *side sticker* or simply a *stitch*) is an intense stabbing pain under the lower edge of the ribcage that occurs while exercising


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

You need to stretch before you ride. You should:
--straddle the floor, legs apart, reach for toes pointed, reach for toes flexed
--reach forward between your feet
--put feet soles together, stretch L, stretch R, stretch center
--stand by counter in kitchen, reach forward, reach sideways, reach back
--change sides and repeat
--stand and twist and hold 5x each side, alternate.
Warm up on the horse by:
right hand, then repeat with the left hand
--reach forward to the ears
reach back to the tail
right hand, then repeat with the left hand
--reach down to the toe, cross over the other toe
--lay back and do a sit up
repeat 5 times, change reins and repeat 5 times on the other rein
--stand in the saddle 1x around, each rein.
This should limber you up and help to alleviate your rib aches. You should know that some of this could be an age thing that you will grow out of.
Hope this helps. =D


----------



## PinkStella (Feb 1, 2013)

My only experience with this is related to running, but I'd think it transfers. A side stitch can usually be prevented by properly warming up before exercise, strengthening your core, gradually working up your pace/intensity, and stretching. 

You may have poor posture while cantering that's contributing to problem, especially if your core is weak. Sometimes it's cause by squishing your insides, so if you're not sitting properly, and you're cantering around, you could be squishing down on your liver/spleen. Do you hold your breath or take irregular breaths while cantering? If you're not breathing properly (deeply, so that your belly moves in and out, not shoulders moving up and down), it could contribute to the problem as well.

Dehydration and having a full belly before starting may also contribute. Stretching can help relieve the problem.


----------



## ilikehorses2 (Sep 24, 2012)

Well I just went riding an I relized that I hold my breath when we canter. Every time I canter it is like WOW to me!


----------



## amethystdreams (Aug 8, 2012)

ilikehorses2 said:


> Well I just went riding an I relized that I hold my breath when we canter. Every time I canter it is like WOW to me!


I have the same problem. I've cantered maybe like 4 times and I'm getting better but at the same time I'm cantering I'm all like, "wow this is amazing!!!!! I'm doing it!" And I get so excited I forget to breathe and my side hurts.


----------



## malo (Sep 13, 2013)

I have the same problem ... but only when I'm having a lesson.

I think it's because I put more pressure on myself and I am not relaxing.

Or I forgot to breathe.


----------



## PinkStella (Feb 1, 2013)

Breathing is kind of important


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

I get side aches if I eat approximately 30 minutes before I ride. It probably isn't your problem, but I've recently been having this issue when I eat lunch before I go out to ride. Just something to keep aware of though!


----------



## Nattatonka (Oct 2, 2013)

I know what it's like to get a side stitch from riding a trot and canter. But when you get in better shape it gets easier. And galloping is definitely the smoothest!
_Posted via Mobile Device_[/size


----------

